# Cameron Pass Beta



## jdoerr (Dec 15, 2005)

I was looking at a few of the pictures in the gallery and noticed some great pictures of Cameron Pass. I live in Laramie Wyoming and have skied Cameron Pass before, but I have not seen this area. I have skied on the left side of the highway as you reach the summit and on the right side of the highway as you are begin your way up the pass coming from Walden. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

The shots you are referring to, I think, were taken off the East side of Nokhu Crags (Nohcouloir, Grand Central, Pencil, etc) and the top of the Agnes drainage (Mahler chutes and Mt Richtofen). This is by far the best terrain on Cameron Pass, conditions permitting, if you're into steep skiing and scenic lines. Great stuff, but heads up skiing for sure.

Here's an article written by long time local David Eye, featuring a few other local cats:
http://couloirmag.com/articles/destinations/co/cameron/cameron_pass.htm


----------



## jdoerr (Dec 15, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your help! I will give this area a try!


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

Enjoy!

Just remember, this is big avalanche country so be wise. Also watch rock fall in the chutes once the sun comes out and starts thawing the walls.

Clark Peak is another favorite if you haven't been there. Big lines and large open bowls. Again, heads up on snowpack and avalanche conditions.


----------



## jdoerr (Dec 15, 2005)

*I will!*

I will be safe! I have been backcountry skiing for about 12 years and understand the importance of safety and knowing when to say no in avalanche conditions. Again thanks for the advice and have a great year in the powder!


----------

